# Best Funny picture websites ?



## ghost (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi people, I love looking at funny stuff on the net and i have a ton of sites for funny videos. But i don`t really know of any good sites for pics.

Any of u ppl know of any ?, cheers


----------



## thealmightyone (Mar 10, 2006)

www.funnyjunk.com is okay. not sure if its updated or not though


----------



## OvenMaster (Mar 10, 2006)

www.fugly.com is updated daily. Tons of great funny pix and jokes.
Tom


----------



## Verve (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.Compfused.com tons of videos and other stuff.


----------



## suprasteve (Mar 10, 2006)

collegehumor.com


----------



## palmmann (Mar 10, 2006)

eatliver.com


----------



## meadg1130 (Mar 10, 2006)

*were*

well i say funnyjunk.com   there is alot more i can say but thise is the best


----------



## turndown (Mar 11, 2006)

no way, all those sites are all right but the godfather of them all is www.boneyourmother.com
 it sounds sick, but its hilarious


----------



## MrBucket (Mar 11, 2006)

www.wimp.com is the best ever, updated daily with so much stuff its unbelievable


----------



## UltraDude (Mar 12, 2006)

www.funnyjunk.com is good!

go to google and just use variations of funny in image search to find cool pics ie 'stupid pics', 'crazy images' ect


----------



## bluedishwasher (Mar 14, 2006)

www.funnypics.cc not updated but 000's of funny pics


----------

